# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Questions and Answers - worth the read

## L

Comic was too large to post here - but it is worth the read

http://imgur.com/gallery/Kxobq

----------


## Chantellabella

Very interesting. I especially liked the comments below it. 

It was hard to follow at first. I'm not sure if he was trying to say that it's better to have questions because answers get outdated after awhile. I mean I know the old saying, "that's how we've always done it," leads to archaic laws such as http://www.lawguru.com/weird/part01.html

Also in the realm of medicine or computer knowledge, an answer can become outdated in a matter of minutes. 

The comments though were great. I loved the guy who kept writing "42."  ::):

----------


## Chieve

Very interesting...

Is the moral of this to stop seeking answers to questions we have?

As in social situations

Like if answers are always being outdated...we can always apply it in a situation

We wonder if someone hates us, then we get some evidence behind it, but than we get evidence that supports that they like is making it out dated, maybe things would just be simpler if we stopped looking for an answer and just lived our life

That's one way I'm interpretating this, but I could be wrong lol

----------

